# Archery Range in Montreal 7 days a week!



## arrow chucker

By the way, if you need more information, go ahead and ask. I'll help you all I can.


----------



## DeathClutch

*Not GREAT!*

2pm - 9pm ! That's not fantastic. + its what 90$ ? That's a total rip off! 

90$ can get you 24/7 access to 2 fields in Laval! Including 3d shoots 
Brossard is 24/7 also!
St-Constant has a small field that no one goes to! 10-50m shots including tree stand! and small 3d course in the back .. 50$

Montreal hours are not the best and it's only convenient if you live close to the park. Getting to Mtl east during the week at 5pm is a nightmare!

my 2cents!


----------



## arrow chucker

Relax....Brossard and Laval are not Montreal by a long shot. I know there are other ranges around, but in regards to the island of Montreal, what else is there outdoors. 
The hours are 2 to 9 because they have to have someone there to supervise for insurance and other reasons.
Who is at these other ranges to supervise 24/7??

And how much does it cost for these other ranges?


----------



## DeathClutch

i'm relaxed! Just saying its not interesting for those who have a busy schedule and want to get out and shoot before the family wakes up or before you have **** to do! 

7am shooting so people don't bother me  

Prices range 50-90$ Laval is special because for 90$ you have 2 fields including 3d shoots  

There used to be a 90m field in LaSalle but we didn't have enough members so the shut us down! 

Archery is dying quickly ... The montreal range has been fighting to stay alive since the people behind the field found arrows in there yard  Having someone at the range wont change that 

Yes montreal range is great cause it's in the city but depending on where you live it's not always easy to access. Metro ride is like 45 minutes + buss and you need to lug all your equipment in the buss and metro! 

Driving there in rush hour at 5pm is just as much of a headach. All the lights and traffic in ville marie and notre dame! 

Anyhow im not saying its a bad field or anything!!! Grass is nice targets are nice lights are great! i would be 100% there 100000000% if access was administered by a key or something  

Alot of the fields hold normal hours like indoor for the kids ... they can shoot Tuesday - thursday - saturday with supervision and adults have key's for access all time


----------



## dalton4

DeathClutch said:


> i'm relaxed! Just saying its not interesting for those who have a busy schedule and want to get out and shoot before the family wakes up or before you have **** to do!
> 
> 7am shooting so people don't bother me
> 
> Prices range 50-90$ Laval is special because for 90$ you have 2 fields including 3d shoots
> 
> There used to be a 90m field in LaSalle but we didn't have enough members so the shut us down!
> 
> Archery is dying quickly ... The montreal range has been fighting to stay alive since the people behind the field found arrows in there yard  Having someone at the range wont change that
> 
> Yes montreal range is great cause it's in the city but depending on where you live it's not always easy to access. Metro ride is like 45 minutes + buss and you need to lug all your equipment in the buss and metro!
> 
> Driving there in rush hour at 5pm is just as much of a headach. All the lights and traffic in ville marie and notre dame!
> 
> Anyhow im not saying its a bad field or anything!!! Grass is nice targets are nice lights are great! i would be 100% there 100000000% if access was administered by a key or something
> 
> Alot of the fields hold normal hours like indoor for the kids ... they can shoot Tuesday - thursday - saturday with supervision and adults have key's for access all time



Actually the range in LaSalle was closed down for a couple of reasons from what I remember but it wasn't due to membership. Once they built houses on the street directly behind the range it was doomed. People claimed there were arrows in the telephone poles (there were no telephone poles, just metal light poles, none with holes) and on lawns. Of course it's easy to buy an arrow and claim it was found on the lawn. Also the school next to the range wanted the land so the range was closed down.
I'm sorry to hear the one at Pierre Bedard is in trouble...haven't been in Montreal for several years but I used to shoot there way back when. Inconvenient yes, but it was a good space, with lights. Unfortunately I can see the reasoning of having to have someone there for insurance purposes though. After all some people are prone to doing some silly things from time to time so might as well make sure there is someone there so everyone follows the rules. If it weren't smack in the middle of the city it probably wouldn't need such strict rules.


----------



## Panzercanuck

Hi all,

This post is a bit old (Last post 2010) & I am new to archery (2016) and I live in Rosemount (Montreal) area .I already have a Samick Sage 30# bow and would like to practice and perhaps learn all the basic skills . can anybody help me in finding me an archery club in my area

I speak 7 languages so I have no barriers here .Including French.


----------



## ivok

Check out Club de tir à l'arc de Montréal, 1000 Avenue Émile Journault
It's in centre sportif claude robillard
Haven't gone there but I know one coach who also works at a archery shop on weekends
Visit "Arc Elite" on Hochelaga street on a saturday for more info, make sure to arrive early as it gets pretty busy


----------



## muskykris

I think there is a club in ile Perrault too

Check the Quebec pro 3D site and it might list them under the tournaments.

And a good archery shop is mccomber archery I don't think they have a range tho... I think it's just south of the mercier bridge.
And it's tax free there


----------



## ben911

The best montreal area club is acp repentigny.open all day long for indoor max 45m and 3d all day.


----------



## ivok

not sure mccomber is still in business, sent them an email just recently and never got a response


----------



## muskykris

I was there in the fall, try calling them.
(450) 632-5732


----------



## rossi9s

Panzer- to answer your question " club de Tir a l'arc de Montreal" is indeed your closest solution.
they as another member posted are located in basement of Centre Sportif Claude Robillard" which is a hop skip and jump from you in rosemount.
http://www.ctammontreal.com/
they are set up indoors to shoot from 18 to 70 meters depending on day /night of week.
they will move out doors in summer to parc pierre bedard 

McCumbers is VERY open and 
they are not big on email or on line business
closed sunday and mondays
good people too

good luck


----------



## sportsdecombats

If you're interested, Sports de Combats has set up an indoor archery range in Mile End with a length of 120 ft/40 yards. We also offer some introduction archery lessons, if you're a beginner who has not had any formal archery training or has not shot archery for a long period of time. These lessons are also highly recommended for those looking to gauge their interest in archery, especially prior to purchasing a bow.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## muskykris

sportsdecombats said:


> If you're interested, Sports de Combats has set up an indoor archery range in Mile End with a length of 120 ft/40 yards. We also offer some introduction archery lessons, if you're a beginner who has not had any formal archery training or has not shot archery for a long period of time. These lessons are also highly recommended for those looking to gauge their interest in archery, especially prior to purchasing a bow.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tim



Do you have a website or an address?


----------



## sportsdecombats

muskykris said:


> Do you have a website or an address?


Our address is 5335 Casgrain Ave, Montreal. Near St Laurent and St Joseph

sportsdecombats dot com


----------

